# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Duvidas e esclarecimentos

## Gonçalo Rio

Caro Brian,

Venho por este meio solicitar uma explicação à TMC Iberia de qual a sua política de comercialização de peixes no que diz respeito a tamanhos minimos.

Em concreto gostaria que analisasse o conteúdo do thread   http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=16578e que amavelmente nos explicasse o que se sucedeu.

Melhores cumprimentos.

----------

